# Prescott Stove Polish



## TheDiggerBoy91 (Aug 18, 2005)

This was one of my first dump finds. Anybody know anything about it? ABM, says: "Liquid Stove Polish Manufactured by J.L Prescott co. New York" Any info??


----------



## ronvae (Aug 18, 2005)

Are you sure it's ABM? [8|]


----------



## ronvae (Aug 18, 2005)

PS:  Did a websearch & JL Prescott Companies are still in business--there is a "history" section on 
 www.mountainlumber.com
 (I think that's it)
 That says the Prescott family's roots go back to the Civil War, when they sold stove polish, but now they're into lumber...[8D]


----------



## TheDiggerBoy91 (Aug 18, 2005)

Yes it's ABM. I also have another one, but it has a slightly shorter neck. 

 Also I did used to have a 3rd but I gave it to my art teacher.

 here's my other one, uncleaned


----------



## madman (Aug 19, 2005)

heres a stove enamel  thats similar to yours, these are both abm,  ive found a few of these i always keep them   nice dig db  mike


----------

